# Whats your opinion?



## jogri17 (Jun 17, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/v/nHc5aFx64Mo&hl=en

What do you think?


----------



## Josiah (Jun 17, 2008)

Could you repost the link?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 17, 2008)

jogri17


----------



## turmeric (Jun 17, 2008)

I think you can't use HTML tags on PB without some adjustments


----------



## Archlute (Jun 17, 2008)

He looks like he needs a fix.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jun 17, 2008)

Maybe this?

http://www.youtube.com/v/nHc5aFx64Mo&hl=en

What do you think?


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jun 17, 2008)

Bawb! You da man!


----------



## Josiah (Jun 17, 2008)

I think it would be terribly difficult to stay awake listening to this in person. He looks very sedate and his voice is sort of monotone.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jun 17, 2008)

Who is that guy? 

I wonder how his big ol' church started?


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jun 17, 2008)

He had some points but I found it hard to keep focused. I listened to it a few times and kept getting distracted and forgetting to listen.

I am interested in the idea that if you did some of these things in the corporate world you would end up in jail.

What exactly was he referring to?


----------



## reformedlostboy (Jun 17, 2008)

I disagree. I've seen this kind of thing happening but I disagree with his assesment of why people plant new churches and why people leave to go to a new church. He seems to be working hard to treat the church body like a corporate membership. If that is his view of the church and I heard that message on any given Sun, I think I'd be lookin' for the nearest pirate!

ARRRGH


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jun 17, 2008)

I think as a general message however it is true that often we 'plant' new churches that simply drain the existing churches of their members instead of get new new Christians. This might be good or it might be bad but you can get some really funny growth statistics out of it.


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 17, 2008)

I would need to know more about 1. The speaker and 2. the men who he is calling pirates. He says it took 20 years for one of the splits to occur. Giving the pirate the benefit of the doubt, if he has major theological issues with a church, he is morally obligated to discuss it with the eldership first and I would also grant the pirate to discuss his theological dilemmas with some close friends in church. If he leaves and his friends leave too who have come to the same conclusions, it may be painful to the church but we are to have clear consciouses in worship. 

If the pirate suddenly finds himself in a heretical church because of Biblical truth being revealed to him (ie. he finds he has been worshipping in a works-based church) he had better haul in all the fish he can gather out of that church before he heads out and feel good about it!


----------



## reformedlostboy (Jun 17, 2008)

I've found myself in that position twice and sadly the fish weren't bitin'


----------



## mossy (Jun 17, 2008)

I believe that is Ed Young Jr. 

Terry


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 18, 2008)

mossy said:


> I believe that is Ed Young Jr.
> 
> Terry



I think so too based on the website he has.

Here is his purpose statement.



> Our Purpose for Ed Young Ministries is simple: We exist to Reach Up, Reach Out and Reach In. These three are the biblical mandates of this ministry.
> 
> Reach Up
> "Love the Lord your God with all your heart and with all your soul and with all your mind." Matthew 22:37
> ...



It's man centered. I could not worship there. The more Biblical a person became the harder it would be to stay there. That's not to say the pirates were right or wrong in starting aother churches from members there.


----------

